# Lunar X - Saturday Evening 2017 NOV 25



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

UFOlogists may may view this as a signal from ET. The rest of us can simply appreciate the natural art. 

The Lunar X should be seen by telescopic observers in the Americas during the evening of Saturday 2017 NOV 25 for an approximately four-hour period centered on 20:22 CST (NOV 26 at 02:22 UT). The X should appear as the Sun rises on the clustered rims of the craters Blanchinus, La Caille and Purbach, while a waxing nearly Half Moon graces the sky.

This is something to check-off from your astronomical "to-do" list. It is the last good opportunity for those in the Americas until 2018 DEC 14. Photos and descriptions of the Lunar X would be welcome additions to this thread.

My timetable for when the lunar terminator will be crossing select lunar features including rayed craters can be found at www.CurtRenz.com/moon.html


----------

